# Ein herzliches Hallo und erste Fragen



## FischFreund84 (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mich hier einmal vorstellen und euch auch gleich mit ein paar ersten Fragen belästigen.

Zu mir:
Ich bin Baujahr 84 und wohne in Wuppertal. 

Das Angeln und ich:
Was soll man sagen? Wir kennen uns kaum. Ich bin bei Fishing King in den Online-Kurs eingeschrieben und warte ganz ungeduldig auf einen Prüfungstermin.
Lange habe ich mir das Angeln langweilig vorgestellt. Zudem hat mich die Vorstellung, Tiere zu verletzen und zu töten immer etwas abgeschreckt. Der Sinneswandel erfolgte aus mehreren Gründen. Zum einen soll mir das Angeln als Ausgleich zu meiner sonst sportlich sehr aktiven Freizeitgestaltung dienen, zum anderen habe ich in letzter Zeit aus ökologisch-moralischen Gründen meinen Fleischkonsum relativ deutlich reduziert (keine Angst, bin hier nicht mit Missionierungsauftrag unterwegs), was dann aber dazu führte, dass häufiger Fisch und Meeresfrüchte auf dem Teller landen. Darüber bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, dass es wohl keinen wirklich nachhaltigeren Fischkonsum geben kann, als wenn ich mir mein Essen unter Beachtung von Schonzeiten etc. selbst aus heimischen Gewässern fische. 

Meine Zielfische:
Ich kann mich noch nicht so ganz richtig entscheiden. Vermutlich Raubfisch wie Barsch und Zander. Aber eigentlich alles, was lecker schmeckt und sich gut zubereiten lässt. Gerade am Anfang vermute ich, dass Barsch sich anbieten wird, wenn man auch schnell ein paar Fangerfolge verbuchen will. Ich lasse mich aber eines besseren belehrern.

Ansitz oder Spinnen:
Eine Entweder-Oder-Frage, die ich mit einem klaren und entschiedenen "ja" beantworten muss.

Meine Gewässer:
In der Wupper selbst ist, soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt. Die ist also wohl raus. Hier bin ich offen für alles und dankbar für Tipps.

Da ich Ende dieses Monats Geburtstag habe, werde ich wohl auch Ende dieses Monats meine erste Angelausrüstung erwerben. Gedacht habe ich mir, das ich mir eine Spinnrute im örtlichen Angelgeschäft kaufe. Was den Ansitz angeht, tendiere ich zu einem Set, da da in der Regel eine Auswahl an Zubehör dabei ist. Was ich so im Netz gesehen habe, muss ein Komplettset ja nicht in jedem Fall Ramsch sein.  Budgettechnisch bin ich leider nicht uneingeschränkt, da ich auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg studiere.
Nun versuche ich hier mal zum Punkt zu kommen und mit ein paar Fragen abzuschließen:

- Kann ich eine Spinnrute auch zum Ansitz verwenden? (Dann hätte ich beim Ansitz zwei Ruten, was sicher etwas spannender ist als nur mit einer zu fischen.)
- Wie schwer sollte die Spinnrute sein, wenn ich damit erstmal ein gutes Gefühl für die Köderführung bekommen, aber trotzdem auch in er Lage sein will, damit nicht nur Barsche sondern auch mal einen schönen Zander oder gar einen Hecht zu landen?
- Bekomme ich so Allround Ansitz-Sets auch im Angelgeschäft? Die scheinen mir nämlich, auch wenn es sich um Markenprodukte handelt, tatsächlich günstiger zu sein, als wenn ich alles einzeln kaufe.
- Was glaubt ihr, wie viel Geld ich für meinen Plan ungefähr benötige? Ich brauche als blutiger Anfänger sicher nicht das übertriebenste High-End Eqipment, aber ich möchte schon was, das ich auch länger nutzen kann. 
- Hat jemad von euch einen Tipp, welche Fischeribehörde in näherer Zukunft prüft, aber noch nicht bei den Terminen bei Fishing King gelistet ist? (Dort wären die beiden nächsten Termine im September. Allerdings sind das beides Wochentage und wenn der Terin auf einen Vormittag fällt, kann ich evtl nicht, da ich als Vertretungslehrer arbeite und mir an der Schule nicht einfach frei nehmen kann.)

Natürlich bin ich auch sonst fürale Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Juli 2020)

In welchen Gewässern willst du denn Angeln,  (Strömung?)?


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. Juli 2020)

Da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Vermutlich lieber an Seen, Kanälen oder Flüssen mit sehr wenig Strömung, da ich mir das einfacher vorstelle für den Beginn.

Ach ja, und ganz sicher vom Ufer, da ich halt kein Boot habe.


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. Juli 2020)

Moin .Willkommen im Forum   

Eine Spinnrute zum Ansitzangel geht ,ist zwar nicht optimal ,aber machbar.
Die Wahl zwischen Set kauf oder Einzelkauf ist immer ein abwägen .
Ich würde zu einem Gerätehändler meines Vertrauens gehen und mich beraten lassen,da kannst du ihm 
zum einen deinen Preisrahmen nennen zum anderen kann er dich auch Beraten .
Es ist zwar einfach im WWW zu kaufen aber ich begrabble gerne die sachen ein Gefühl bekommst du im WWW nicht vermittelt.

Genauere angaben zum Spinn bzw Ansitzangeln wären Zielfisch oder das Gewässer und die darin vorkommenden Fische.
Habe alles etwas allgemein gehalten weil ja wie oben geschrieben nähere angaben  fehlen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. Juli 2020)

Zielfische werden erstmal Barsche und Zander sein. Denke, darauf kann ich mich für den Beginn festlegen.
Beim Gewässer ist das schon schwieriger, da ich noch gar nicht weiß, welche sich in Wuppertal und Umgebung anbieten. Ich bin jetzt immer erstmal von keiner bis wenig Strömung ausgegangen in der Annahme, das sei leichter. (Ist es das?)

Wie genau unterscheiden sich denn die Anforderungen bei stärkerer Strömung? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich dann, vor allem beim Ansitz, schwereres Gerät brauche, richtig?


----------



## Mikesch (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo Fischfreund84,

versuche doch dein Anliegen in einem Fachgeschäft in Wuppertal (Hartung & Streile od. Möller) vor zu bringen, evtl. wird dir hier auch mit dem Prüfungstermin geholfen.
Dort kannst du auch was über die umliegenden Gewässer in Erfahrung bringen, du hast vom Rhein bis zur Bevertalsperre die Auswahl.
Die Geräteauswahl wird dich allerdings auch dort "erschlagen" aber du bekommst sicher fachmännische Beratung.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Juli 2020)

Ich schließe mich völlig Mikesch an!  Angefangen habe ich 2016 an einem Fluß bis max. 10m Breite mit 2 schweren Spinnruten mit 60 und 70gr.Wg und 0,35er Mono. 
Da geht nur was beim Grundangeln, es sei denn, man stippt Köderfische (Köfis). Zu letzterem empfehle ich dir eine Kopfrute. 

Wenn du auch Nachtangeln willst, sollte das Gerät stärker sein, je nach Strömung bis 100, 180gr. Wg... Große Aale und evtl. Karpfen sowie Welse verlangen einfach danach! 

Barsche sind eher Beifang, sonst wirst du am Anfang eher Döbel und andere Weißfische fangen (auf Wurm, Made). 

Mit kleinen Köfis sieht die Sache schon anders aus: Damit kann dir alles passieren! 
Was für Ruten interessieren dich? Steck- oder auch Teleruten? 
Gute und preisgünstige Marken wären da Balzer, Cormoran, WFT, DAM und Daiwa. 

Schnurart und - stärke richten sich ganz nach Grundbeschaffenheit und Hindernisse im Wasser und Größe der vorkommenden Fischarten. 

Kescher nicht unter 3m Gesamtlänge und beim Futteral nehme ein gut gepolstertes..


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. Juli 2020)

Jetzt hatte ich mich nach dem Lesen diverser Internetartikel und Sichten einiger Angelvideos gerade dazu durchgerungen, dass ich mich erstmal auf Barsche festlegen will, da sagst du mir, die sind eher Beifang.^^ Dann wird der Zielfisch wohl doch direkt der Zander sein. Ich dachte halt, Barsche seien für den Anfang einfach leichter zu fangen und brächten dementsprechend schneller Erfolge mit sich.

Ob Steck- oder Teleskoprute ist mir eigentlich egal. Was sind denn da die VOr- / Nachteile? Ich hatte das bisher so verstanden, dass Steckruten eigtl zu bevorzugen, Teleruten aber halt leichter zu transportieren sind.
Ist es denn nicht so, dass ich mit einer leichten Spinnrute ein besseres Gefühl für die Köderführung entwickle? Ich meine, das mal gelesen zu haben.  Und da ich nicht unbedingt ein Feinmotoriker bin...

Dass die Tages- bzw. Nachtzeit auch eine Auswirkung auf die Wahl des passenden Geräts hat, war mir gar nicht klar. Ich sehe, ich muss doch noch einiges lernen. Und natürlich werde ich mich auch in einem Angelladen beraten lassen. Ich will da halt nur erst hin, wenn ich mir auch wirklich Ausrüstung kaufe. Bis dahin bekomme ich das Thema Angeln nur vor lauter Ungeldud nicht aus dem Kopf. Ich habe auch vor, um den Monatswechsel herum ein Wochenende oder so in die Niederlande zu fahren, da ich definitiv zu ungeduldig bin, um bis zu meinr Prüfung im September oder gar Oktober zu warten. 

Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank euch für eure Antworten und Tipps.


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

Es kommt drauf an WO du es auf Barsch, oder Zander versuchst, versuchen willst. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich auch gar nicht so sehr auf einen Zielfisch festlegen, sondern eher breitbandig ins Tagesgeschäft einsteigen.

Eine "Meerforellenrute" zusammen mit einer passigen Stationrärolle, 2 Spulen (eine mit Mono und eine mit Geflecht) empfehle ich seit eh und je als Einstiegsdroge. Mit so einer nicht zu steifen Rute in 300 cm kannst du praktisch alles fischen. Aus diesen Erfahrungen heraus dann auch deine wirklichen Vorlieben finden. Weiterer Vorteil: du musst hier nicht erst Oma's klein Häuschen versilbern, damit du an eine brauchbare Qualität kommst. Für deutlich unter 150,- € kannst du Rute, Rolle und Schnüre bekommen, die auch etwas taugen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Juli 2020)

Ganz genau! Auch zunächst an die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein denken und die angeschlossenen Gewässer besichtigen und lesen lernen! 
Wie Andal schon schreibt, fang erstmal im kleinen an, Rotaugen und - federn, Gründlinge, Ukeleis zu fangen macht auch Spaß! 

Dann folgen Brassen, Aale, Schleien, Karpfen.... und dann und wann ist auch mal ein Barsch dabei!  
Spätestens nach den ersten Hängern mit Materialverlust, wirst du eh überlegen, wieviel Praxis bzw. Erfahrung, Geduld und Zeit du brauchst, um einen Zielfisch wie den Zander zu überlisten und zu fangen! 

Erfolg läßt sich nun mal nicht erzwingen und soo dicke sind Zander, große Barsche und Hechte auch nicht gesät....


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

Das mit den "Zielfischen" ist auch schwerst gewässerabhängig. Einem totalen Noob habe ich hier an meiner Rheinstrecke an einem Abend locker beigebracht, technisch und auch 1... 2 kleine, wie man Zander fängt. Anderswo holt man sich Barsche ab, wie Semmeln beim Bäcker. Nur hilft es alles recht wenig, wenn man sich nicht mit dem Ganzen beschäftigen will. Laufen lernt man eben erst dann vernünftig, wenn man gelernt hat, wie man geht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juli 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich mich nach dem Lesen diverser Internetartikel und Sichten einiger Angelvideos gerade dazu durchgerungen, dass ich mich erstmal auf Barsche festlegen will, da sagst du mir, die sind eher Beifang.^^ Dann wird der Zielfisch wohl doch direkt der Zander sein. Ich dachte halt, Barsche seien für den Anfang einfach leichter zu fangen und brächten dementsprechend schneller Erfolge mit sich.


Sers,
Mach nicht den Fehler dich an Artikeln oder Videos im Netz zu orientieren. Der Angelmarkt ist riesengroß geworden, 98% von allem was du liest ist reines Marketing, Videos werden natürlich geschnitten, an C&R Gewässern, Privatstrecken und sonstigen "heissen" Orten produziert wo du als normal Sterblicher nie hin kommen wirst.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich 100 Mio mal mehr gelöschtes Videomaterial, als das, was irgendwann mal jemand ansieht .

Machs wie Andal es schreibt, mir gefällt vor allem der Satzteil "breitbandig ins Tagesgeschäft einsteigen". Auch seine Geräteempfehlung für den Beginn finde ich sinnvoll weil sich mit so ner Rute (bis 30g Wg ca.) schon sehr viel machen lässt. Prinzipiell musst du dich nach den vorerst erreichbaren Gewässern und den dort hauptsächlich vorkommenden Fischen ausrichten. Und such dir nen Angelbuddy oder nen Verein. Ein erfahrener Kumpel wäre gut, aber selbst zwei Anfänger sind i.O. weil zwei Köppe mehr checken, 4 Augen mehr sehen, geteilte Spritkosten bei Ausflügen, mehr Spass usw.  zum Lone Wolf wird man im Alter ganz von selbst .

Eins muss ich noch anmerken, auch wenn weiß das ich wieder aufs Maul bekomme: Die Wupper vor der Haustüre, fly only, eigentlich fast ein Verbrechen sowas von vorn herein auszuschließen...reine Fliegenstrecken haben (in Deutschland zumindest) durchweg bessere Fischbestände als andere. Ob Fliegenfischer nun weniger den Knüppel auspacken, weniger Fische verangeln, mehr einsetzen oder mehr Reglementierung der Grund dafür sind, lass ich mal dahin gestellt.
Also hör bitte weg wenn in diesem Zusammenhang von elitär, eingebildet, zu schwer oder zu teuer gelabert wird. Es ist einfach eine weitere, übrigens auch uralte Methode um Fische zu fangen, und zwar so gut wie jede Art. Es hat Stärken und Schwächen wie jede andere Art zu angeln auch, wirklich schwer ist es nur auf engem Raum und teuer auch nur wenn man meint unbedingt in den Alpen, Neuseeland oder Patagonien fischen zu müssen. Ich habe im Leben anglerisch schon vieles gemacht, das meiste Geld hat sicherlich das Reisen gefressen. Also nie vergessen was man vor der Haustür hat !

Und nun Feuer frei, ich hab ein breites Kreuz


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2020)

Ich schreibe als Neuling auch mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen hier rein (und hoffe keinen aufs Maul zu bekommen...)

mir wurde anfangs nach der Prüfung erzählt der Main sei ein furchtbares Gewässer, erstmal 100 Köder + Dutzend Ruten und die halbe Familie versenken bevor man was gescheites fängt.. etc.


Auch bin ich kein Jigging-Gott oder lass es mit meiner Spinnrute Fische regnen...(wie manch anderer auf YouTube es zumindest so darstellt...)


aber was andere durch Qualität an einem Angeltag schaffen, hab ich halt durch emsiges Dranbleiben und Quantität zumindest in meinen Augen zufriedenstellend nachmachen können  *hoffe ich zumindest.




daher am besten hier auf die Ratschläge hören, auch bissel Input in den Fachgeschäften einholen (auch wenn ich da inzwischen bissel anderer Meinung bin..) und einfach so oft es klappt ans Wasser gehen!

ich hab meinen allerersten Fisch (einen Rapfen) erst nach über einem Monat Angelversuchen gefangen. bis dahin war ich ca. 15x schon am Wasser gewesen, auch weil das Angeln an sich ohne Erfolg schon viel Spaß gemacht hat.


Also einfach machen


----------



## FischFreund84 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich schneller meine ersten Bisse kriege, aber wenn das Geduld erfordert, werde ich die schon aufbringen. 
Ich kann mich ganz gut in Sachen reinsteigern und an ihnen festbeißen.^^

Jetzt habt ihr mich bereits ein wenig getriggert, was das Fliegenfischen angeht. Vielleicht nicht direkt zu Beginn, aber es wird sicher auch mal eine Fliegenrute in meinem Besitz landen. Schon lange bevor ich ans Angeln gedacht habe, habe ich immer wieder fasziniert auf die dicken Fische in der Wupper gestarrt, die den (sicherlich falschen) Eindruck machen, als könnte man sie da einfach mit dem Kescher rausfischen.

Wenn alles klar geht, bekomme ich jetzt in Wuppertal meine Ausnahmegenehmigung und kann dann im September in Düsseldorf endlich die Prüfung machen. Da ich, wie erwähnt, gegen Ende dieses Monats wohl meine erste Ausrüstung kaufen werde und diese nicht so lange trocken bleiben soll, wird es wohl hoffentlich vorher schonmal in die Niederlande gehen. 

Bis dahin stöbere ich weiter hier im Forum und anderen Anlaufstellen im Netz, um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen. 
Vielen Dank schnmal für eure vielen Antworten. Fühle mich hier ganz gut aufgehoben, werde sich bei Zeiten noch die eine oder andere Frage nachlegen und mich dann hoffentlich mit Berichten und Bildern über meine ersten Angel- und vor allem auch Fangerfahrungen revanchieren.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Juli 2020)

Viel Erfolg und hau rein !


----------



## Carphunter87 (14. Juli 2020)

Hi,

falls du dein Thema noch verfolgst, wäre für den Anfang auch eine kommerzielle Anlage eine Überlegungwert. So bekommt man Gefühl für den Drill etc. und erfahrungsgemäß stellt sich auch hier relativ schnell der Erfolg ein, was am Anfang durchaus wichtig sein kann. 

LG


----------



## FischFreund84 (14. Juli 2020)

Ich verfolge das noch und lese hier im Forum auch ansonsten viel mit. Die Ungelduld wird ja nicht kleiner. 
Den Tipp werde ich am Anfang sicher beherzigen. Leider brauche ich hier in NRW ja aber auch erstmal den Fischereischein, um an den Forellenpuff zu fürfen. 
Also wird meine Erstausrüstung wohl ihren Ersteinatz in niederländischem Wasser haben. 
Am 25. habe ich Geburtstag, danach gehts ins Angelgeschäft.


----------



## levalex (15. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Tipp: Die Wupper ist an vielen Stellen "Fly Only". ABER die Wupper ist lang und da sind viele Vereine, mit ganz eigenen Vorgaben dran.
Schau dir mal die Seite vom Wupperverband an. Da ist unter Service irgendwo eine interaktive Karte versteckt, wo man die jeweiligen Strecken und deren Pächtervereine einsehen kann. Zumeist auch mit Kontaktadressen..


----------



## FischFreund84 (17. Juli 2020)

Na super. Zum zweiten Mal ne Ausnahmegenehmigung geholt jetzt und bis die hier war, waren die Plätze für die Prüfung in Düsseldorf Mitte September auch belegt. Wie lange sich das hinzieht. Das ist ja kaum auszuhalten.^^


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Na super. Zum zweiten Mal ne Ausnahmegenehmigung geholt jetzt und bis die hier war, waren die Plätze für die Prüfung in Düsseldorf Mitte September auch belegt. Wie lange sich das hinzieht. Das ist ja kaum auszuhalten.^^


Mach Dir nix draus. Bis dahin:


----------



## FischFreund84 (17. September 2020)

Soooo. Anmeldung zur Prüfung Anfang November ist raus. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich dann auch kann. An allen drei Tagen, die angeboten werden, sind die Prüfungen vormittags. Ist natürlich super für Lehrer, die sich keinen Urlaub nehmen können. Aber ich riskiere es jetzt. Sonst wird das ja nie was. 

Meine erste Angel habe ich inzwischen. Allerdings bisher nur eine einfache Stippe. 5m Teleskoprute von Okuma. Die Vorfreude ist ungemindert groß.
Ein erstes Filetiermesser hat ebenfalls den Weg in meinen Besitz gefunden. Gestern habe ich Merlane gekauft, zuhause ausgenommen und zerlegt. Ein wenig Übung kann ich da wohl noch gebrauchen, auch wenn ich neulich einen Fischkochkurs besucht habe, bei dem ich eine Dorade filetiert habe.  Vorgestern habe ich (leider auch gekaufte) Forellen im Ganzen gebraten. Sind extrem lecker geworden.


----------



## Tari (18. September 2020)

Hey,

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei dir ist, besteht aber für dich nicht die Möglichkeit die Prüfung auch in anderen Bundesländern abzulegen?

Ich mache meinen Kurs auch über FK und hätte theoretisch am 12.09. schon zur Prüfung gekonnt. Aber stupides auswendig lernen, hätte ich persönlich irgendwie falsch gefunden und mich deshalb erst für den 10.10. angemeldet - um das ganze noch etwas verinnerlichen zu können.

Mittlerweile hatte ich schon so viele Möglichkeiten ans Wasser zu kommen, was halt durch fehlenden Fischereischein nicht funktioniert hat. 
Die Vorfreude und die Aufregung steigen immens, da es nächste Woche auch das erste mal an die Grenzgewässer geht.

Bzgl. dem Equipment kann ich dir tatsächlich gewisse Kleinanzeigen Portale empfehlen. Mein derzeitiges Equipment besteht zu einem großen Teil wirklich aus gebrauchten Gegenständen.
Mein Anfangsplan, war getrübt von manchen YT Videos ausschließlich auf Raubfisch zu gehen - allem voran auf Zander. Allerdings wie Andal so schön sagt


Andal schrieb:


> Laufen lernt man eben erst dann vernünftig, wenn man gelernt hat, wie man geht.



Entsprechend bin ich jetzt erstmal recht Breit gefächert aufgestellt. Hab mir zwar jetzt nicht für alles die entsprechenden Ruten gekauft, aber ich denke mit 2-3 verschiedenen kann man schon recht viel abdecken. 

Bzgl. FoPu, es gibt auch wenige an die man darf wenn man mit jemandem zusammen da ist, der den Fischereischein hat und es gibt auch wenige, die gar keinen sehen möchten (bei mir hier zu mindestens).


----------



## FischFreund84 (18. September 2020)

Was die Ausrüstung angeht, werde ich jetzt, nicht zuletzt weil ich gerade nicht so flüssig bin (mein Arbeitsvertrag läuft aus) und trotzdem lieber direkt was ordentliches kaufen will, vermutlich auch erstmal auf gebrauchte Sachen setzen. Ein, zwei Kumpels von mir so wie der Cousin meiner Freundin haben schon gesagt, dass sie noch abgelegte Ruten etc. zuhause haben, die sie nicht mehr nutzen und mit denen ich für den Anfang gut bedient wäre. 

Ein anderes Bundesland würde theoretisch gehen, ist aber halt auch wieder mit viel Aufwand verbunden. Nun wird es der 3.11. und ich hoffe einfach mal sehr, dass das mit der Arbeit funktionieren wird. Bis dahin werde ich ich dann jetzt auch noch gedulden. Allerdings spekuliere ich noch darauf, vorher mit Freunden einen Termin für ein Wochenende in den Niederlanden zu finden. Im Oktober werde ich auch in Portugal sein. Da wollte ich auch noch mal auschecken, wie da die Möglichkeiten ohne Schein so aussehen.


----------



## Tari (18. September 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Was die Ausrüstung angeht, werde ich jetzt, nicht zuletzt weil ich gerade nicht so flüssig bin (mein Arbeitsvertrag läuft aus) und trotzdem lieber direkt was ordentliches kaufen will, vermutlich auch erstmal auf gebrauchte Sachen setzen. Ein, zwei Kumpels von mir so wie der Cousin meiner Freundin haben schon gesagt, dass sie noch abgelegte Ruten etc. zuhause haben, die sie nicht mehr nutzen und mit denen ich für den Anfang gut bedient wäre.



Ja, so gings mir auch. Die Ruten die ich habe, sind alles alte von einem Bekannten. 
Sobald ich weiß, wo meine Reise genau hingehen soll, werde ich entsprechend in diese Richtung investieren. 

Wobei der Kleinkram durchaus auch ins Geld geht. 




FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ein anderes Bundesland würde theoretisch gehen, ist aber halt auch wieder mit viel Aufwand verbunden. Nun wird es der 3.11. und ich hoffe einfach mal sehr, dass das mit der Arbeit funktionieren wird.



War nur ein Gedankengang - so lange ist es Gott sei Dank nicht mehr bis November.


----------



## FischFreund84 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig weiter gelernt (Fishing King). Wovon hängt es denn eigentlich ab, ob ich einen Stabhakenlöser, eine Löseschere oder eine Lösezange benutzen muss?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Wovon hängt es denn eigentlich ab, ob ich einen Stabhakenlöser, eine Löseschere oder eine Lösezange benutzen muss?



Wird so etwas bei der Fischereischeinprüfung mittlerweile abgefragt? Fragen über Fragen...
Es ist wohl wie mit dem Führerschein, bei den heutigen Fragebögen würde ich sicherlich viele nicht packen. 

Den Stabhakenlöser würde ich dem Angeln mit Einfachhaken zuordnen bzw. dem klassischen Friedfischangeln.
Löseschere (Arterienklemme?) und Lösezange sind eher etwas zum Entfernen von Drillingen oder aber Fliegen bzw. etwas für das Raubfischangeln oder Fliegenfischen.

Solange dein Fragebogen Löseschere und Lösezange nicht ausreichend definiert, würde ich sagen sind das im Grunde identische Werkzeuge. Da gibt es kurze und stabile Modelle aber auch lange und schlanke Ausführungen, gerade oder am Ende gebogen. Je nachdem wie tief der Köder sitzt bzw. das Fischmaul groß ist, benötigt man einen entsprechend langen Hakenlöser. Nichts ist schlimmer als nicht vernünftig an den Haken zu kommen, weil man keinen ausreichend langen Hakenlöser dabei hat.

Zum Stabhakenlöser hätte ich die Anmerkung zu machen, dass es wichtig ist auch einen Hakenlöser mit möglichst feinem Kopf zu haben. Gerade bei diesen Sets für Angelanfänger sind oftmals eher unbrauchbare Stabhakenlöser beigelegt, welche mit viel zu großem Kopf daherkommen. Hat der "Angelnovize" dann ein kleines Rotauge oder Barsch am Haken passen diese Hakenlöser oftmals nicht in das kleine Maul. Auf jeden Falls sollt man also auch noch einen sehr feinen Hakenlöser dabei haben, um die Fische nicht zu verangeln.


----------



## Zander70 (12. Oktober 2020)

Gut erklärt Bankside. 

So nennt man das also heute. Stabhakenlöser !?!
Okay, dann habe ich einen Stabhakenlöser für Weissfisch und Forellen am FoPu, eine Arterienklemme und eine Lösezange, wobei ich beim Wobbeln und Gufieren eigentlich nur eine Arterienklemme und die Lösezange mitnehme, aber einen Stabhakenlöser packe ich demnächst auch noch ein, wiegt ja nix )

Aber mal im Ernst, was ist das für ein Begriff. Hakenlöser reicht doch eigentlich.


----------



## Michael.S (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich will mir demnächst so eine Doppelgelenkzange zulegen , welche Form wäre denn am besten geeignet ? , grade oder gebogen ? , vielleicht kann mir auch jemand eine gute Empfehlen , sollte möglichst Rostfrei sein , ich bin durch dieses Video darauf gekommen :


----------



## Tari (13. Oktober 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig weiter gelernt (Fishing King). Wovon hängt es denn eigentlich ab, ob ich einen Stabhakenlöser, eine Löseschere oder eine Lösezange benutzen muss?



Ich denke bei dir geht es um den Bereich Rutenbau bei FK. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich hier die Umsetzung der Programmierung recht "schlicht und einfach", denn du kannst alles richtig haben, setzt das Zubehör aber anders und entsprechend wird es als falsch gewertet. 

Bzgl. des Hakenlösers ist es in diesem Seminar so, das sie in mehreren Situationen Verwendung findet. Rute A2 (Feeder), A3 (Pose) & A4 (Grund). 
Ich persönlich muss sagen, dass ich mit diesem Hakenlöser (noch?) nicht klar komme und entsprechend eine kleine dünne Spitzzange verwende.

Lt. der FK Gruppe auf einer bekannten Social Media Seite, wird das bei der Prüfung aber nicht so genau genommen, ob du nun die Spitzzange nimmst oder den Hakenlöser.
*Achtung Halbwissen, da ich nicht in NRW meine Prüfung ablegen musste! *Und hier nur das wiedergebe, was in genannter Gruppe schon öfter geschrieben wurde.

Grundsätzlich würde ich es im Prüfungstermin so machen wie sie es erwarten und du es auf FK lernen kannst. Am Wasser geh nachher hin und mach es so, wie du am besten klar kommst und den Fisch (falls du ihn wieder releasen musst) am schnellsten und sichersten abhaken kannst.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich persönlich benutze 3 verschiedene Arterienklemmen in verschiedenen Größen und Ausführungen (gerade und gebogen) und decke mit ihnen ihnen Weiß- und Raubfische ab, wo ich nur einen Einzelhaken lösen muß, wenn ich mit Naturködern Angle. 

Die Arterienklemmen sind recht günstig, leicht, rostfrei und passen in jeden Sortimentskasten! 
Kann ich dir auf jeden Fall auch empfehlen...


----------



## Michael.S (13. Oktober 2020)

Lange Arterienklemme nutze ich jetzt auch aber grade bei den längeren Arterienklemmen hat mann nicht so das Gefühl einer langen guten Zange , da kann mann ganz anders zugreifen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2020)

Nicht wirklich Sinn machen für mich diese eher kurzen und stämmigen Lösezangen, welche in den letzten Jahren in Mode gekommen sind. Scheinbar einfache Spitzzangen aus dem Baumarkt, werkseitig noch einen schicken Alugriff und einen Fangriemen drangebastelt und schon kann der Hersteller einen satten Aufpreis für dieses Spezialtool verlangen. Sicherlich brauchbar aber im Einsatz doch recht limitiert diese Werkzeuge, da in der Regel eben nur so lang wie eine handelsübliche Spitzzange.

Zwei Arterienklemmen in unterschiedlicher Länge, ich denke damit ist man als Angler gut bedient. Wie hier schon einer schrieb, kann man mit den Dingern auch einen Einzelhaken beim Friedfischangeln entfernen. Günstig sind diese Werkzeuge außerdem und man kann sie praktisch überall anklemmen, am Rucksack oder an der Angelweste und hat sie daher jederzeit griffbereit dabei. Meine Arterienklemme baumelt zusätzlich noch an einem Abroller, damit fühle ich mich jederzeit gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## FischFreund84 (13. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für das viele Feedback!

Dass das später am Wasser nicht unbedingt eins zu eins ist, wie in den Prüfungen, ist klar. Aber für den Rutenbausimuator bei FK scheint der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Werkzeugen relevant zu sein. Denke aber, das sollte ich jetzt hinkriegen. 

Vermutlich werde ich euch hier in Zukunft hin und wieder mal mit weiteren Fragen belästigen. 

Zuletzt habe ich mir ein paar Videos übers Fischen im FoPu angesehen. Vielleicht werde ich da direkt nach dem erhalt meines Fischereischeins mal vorbaischauen und mich da versuchen, auch wenn das natürlich nicht das Angeln ist, was man später richtig betreiben will. Wenn man schnell ein paar Fische für die Küche haben will, ist das immernoch cooler als die im Laden zu kaufen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Aber für den Rutenbausimuator bei FK scheint der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Werkzeugen relevant zu sein.



Rutenbau was? Sag bloß die erzählen bei der Fishing-Queen, dass Lösezangen etc. zum Bauen von Angelruten verwendet werden!? 
Da fallen mir spontan einige nützliche Werkzeuge ein aber Lösezangen oder Stabhakenlöser befinden sich sicherlich nicht darunter.




FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Zuletzt habe ich mir ein paar Videos übers Fischen im FoPu angesehen...Wenn man schnell ein paar Fische für die Küche haben will, ist das immernoch cooler als die im Laden zu kaufen.



Unterschätze die Angelei im FoPu nicht total, man kann dort auch wiederholt nur sehr wenig oder sogar gar nichts fangen. Die PuMu freut's, dann klingelt die Kasse. Natürlich gibt es auch ein paar Spezies, die gehen quasi ausschließlich in solche Anlagen zum Angeln, die haben dann natürlich alle Tricks drauf und fangen sicherlich auch besser als der Angler, der nur gelegentlich mal im FoPu ist. Meine Sache ist es aber nicht, nur in solchen Anlagen zu angeln. Mal kann man das machen, zum Spaß mit ein paar Kumpels aber ansonsten gehe ich lieber in die Natur zum Angeln.


----------



## FischFreund84 (13. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt da eine Rutenbau-Simulator, bei dem du im Anschluss an jede gebaute Rute das weitere Zubehör zusammenlgen musst. Musst du in der Prüfung ja auch.

Und klar ist das Angeln in der Natur geiler. Davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Es gibt da eine Rutenbau-Simulator, bei dem du im Anschluss an jede gebaute Rute das weitere Zubehör zusammenlgen musst. Musst du in der Prüfung ja auch.



Das checke ich irgendwie nicht so ganz. Ist das so eine Art interaktives Spiel, mit diesem Rutenbauen? Damit sich die Leute die zu vermittelnden Inhalte besser merken können oder wie? Dein Begriff "Rutenbau-Simulator" meint dabei sicherlich schlicht das Zusammenstellen von verschiedenen Ausrüstungen, etwa für das Spinnfischen oder aber das Posenangeln. Begonnen wird dabei mit der Rute, dann kommt die passende Rolle dazu und so weiter und so fort. Weil ihr mit der Rute beginnt, nennst du es dann Rutenbauen. Korrekt?

Beim Begriff "Rutenbau" denke ich eigentlich eher an einen nackten Rutenblank, der erst noch zu einer fertigen Angelrute aufgebaut werden muss. Also Rutengriff dran, Rollenhalter drauf, die Rutenringe mit Garn angewickelt und hinterher lackiert. Wahrscheinlich haben wir uns hier missverstanden.

Wenn ich mich an meine Prüfung und den dazugehörigen Unterricht erinnere, dann hatten wir damals zum Großteil herkömmliche Multiple Choice Fragen & Bücher bzw. Hefte. Etwas praktisches Anschauungsmaterial hatten die Lehrer allerdings auch immer dabei, etwa eine Fliegenrute oder so etwas. Mag sein dass sich die Methoden etwas geändert haben. Warum auch nicht?

Dir dann viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das checke ich irgendwie nicht so ganz. Ist das so eine Art interaktives Spiel, mit diesem Rutenbauen? Damit sich die Leute die zu vermittelnden Inhalte besser merken können oder wie? Dein Begriff "Rutenbau-Simulator" meint dabei sicherlich schlicht das Zusammenstellen von verschiedenen Ausrüstungen, etwa für das Spinnfischen oder aber das Posenangeln. Begonnen wird dabei mit der Rute, dann kommt die passende Rolle dazu und so weiter und so fort. Weil ihr mit der Rute beginnt, nennst du es dann Rutenbauen. Korrekt?
> 
> Beim Begriff "Rutenbau" denke ich eigentlich eher an einen nackten Rutenblank, der erst noch zu einer fertigen Angelrute aufgebaut werden muss. Also Rutengriff dran, Rollenhalter drauf, die Rutenringe mit Garn angewickelt und hinterher lackiert. Wahrscheinlich haben wir uns hier missverstanden.
> 
> ...


Du denkst zu kompliziert. Hier wird kein Rodbuilding betrieben. Es geht lediglich um die Zusammenstellung einer Kombo auf einen festgelegten Zielfisch. Virtuell sogar besser, als mit dem ausrangierten Gerümpel eines Ausbilders im miefigen Hinterzimmer eines Gasthauses.

Fürs Barsch, als Beispiel.....

eine 30 gr. Rute
eine 2500er Rolle
20er Mono
einen 3er Mepps
einen Snap (an Stahlvorfach - damit es kein Geschrei gibt  )
einen Kescher
einen Hakenlöser
ein Maßband
ggf. eine Digitalwage (  @Minimax  )


----------



## Tari (14. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das checke ich irgendwie nicht so ganz. Ist das so eine Art interaktives Spiel, mit diesem Rutenbauen



In NRW ist Rutenbau scheinbar Pflichtbestandteil der Prüfung (halte ich persönlich für sehr gut). 
An manchen Prüfungsorten muss man diese dann am Prüfungstag sogar waidgerecht zusammenbauen und an anderen reicht es, die Materialien der Reihenfolge nach entsprechend hinzulegen. 

Zum waidgerechten Umgang gehört halt auch das Zubehör zum angeln. 
Hier wird akkurat auf die Reihenfolge geachtet im Onlinesimulator. Heisst, du musst zuerst den Kescher statt dem Messer auswählen, sonst zählt der Bau der Rute als falsch. Wie das bei der Prüfung ist, weiß ich nicht - da ich aus einem anderen Bundesland komme.

FK hat diesen Simulator aber für alle zugänglich gemacht, was ich persönlich auch gut finde. 

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, das ich von diesem Onlinekurs weit mehr begeistert war als von meinem "Praktikum" welches ich absolvieren musste für den Fischereischein. Denn hier konnte ich tun und lassen was ich wollte, ohne das ein erfahrener Angler sich mal dazu gestellt hat und mich etwas eingewiesen hat. 
Hätte da quasi mit Drillingen auf Weisfisch angeln können und niemand hätte mir gesagt, das es "falsch" ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, das ich von diesem Onlinekurs weit mehr begeistert war als von meinem "Praktikum" welches ich absolvieren musste für den Fischereischein. Denn hier konnte ich tun und lassen was ich wollte, ohne das ein erfahrener Angler sich mal dazu gestellt hat und mich etwas eingewiesen hat.
> Hätte da quasi mit Drillingen auf Weisfisch angeln können und niemand hätte mir gesagt, das es "falsch" ist.



Hallo, 

ein "Praktikum" gibt es bei uns (Verein) auch. Aber erst nach bestandener Prüfung an einem Gewässer für einen Tag unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler. Ist im Preis des Lehrgangs inbegriffen, ebenso wie das Schlachten und küchenfertig machen eines Fisches unter Anleitung während des Lehrgangs. Wahlweise Karpfen oder Regenbogenforelle; der Fisch kann dann mit nach Hause genommen werden. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tari (14. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein "Praktikum" gibt es bei uns (Verein) auch. Aber erst nach bestandener Prüfung an einem Gewässer für einen Tag unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler. Ist im Preis des Lehrgangs inbegriffen, ebenso wie das Schlachten und küchenfertig machen eines Fisches unter Anleitung während des Lehrgangs. Wahlweise Karpfen oder Regenbogenforelle; der Fisch kann dann mit nach Hause genommen werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lajos, 

so stelle ich mir ein Praktikum auch vor. 
Aber bei dem von mir abgelegten Praktikum, wurde der Stempel kontrolliert - der aussagt ob man gezahlt hat oder nicht. Ansonsten hat man keinen der ansässigen Angler bei den Praktikanten gesehen. 

LG


----------



## FischFreund84 (16. Oktober 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer:
Inzwischen wurde es bereits recht gut erklärt. Man bekommt eine Aufgabe, eine Rute für den Fang eines bestimten Fisches waidgerecht zusammenzustellen und wählt dann Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Beschwerung / Schnurstopper usw. bis hin zum Zubehör in der richtigen Reihenfolge aus. 

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich das bei der Prüfung auch wirklich nur zusammenlegen muss und nichts wirklich zusammenbauen, knoten etc. Darin habe ich mangeld Material echt nicht die Übung, die ein Grobmotoriker wie ich dringend braucht. 
Die Multiple Choice Fragen gibt es immernoch. Damit beginnt alles. Dann kommen die Fischbilder und dann der Rutenbau.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2020)

Du wirst die Einzelteile nur benennen müssen, maximal zusammen auf einen Tisch legen. Wenn da jeder knüppern müsste, dauerte die Prüfung ja Tage.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Oktober 2020)

Hmm... in anderen Bundesländern scheint der Angelschein Erwerb ja fast so schwer zu sein wie das grüne Abitur.... (Jagdschein) In SH besucht man Freitag und Samstag nen Kurs, die Woche drauf ist Prüfung. Wenn man kein Deutsch versteht, nicht lesen oder schreiben kann, besteht man trotzdem.  Als Hakenlöser habe ich auch eine Arterienklemme für Dorsche... Für Plattfische nehme ich ein Stäbchen aus dem China Restaurant. Einfach um die Schnur wickeln, und den Plattfisch denn auch... funktioniert super.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2020)

Das ist der Föderalismus - jeder kocht sein Supperl auf seine Art.

Ob das nun gut, oder schlecht ist, vermag ich nicht zu beantworten. Sicher verschreckt das viele Anwärter, aber ich muss auch ehrlich gestehen, wenn ich am Wasser nicht jeden und möglichst wenige Kollegen antreffe, ist mir das nicht unangenehm. Isso!


----------



## Tari (16. Oktober 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass ich das bei der Prüfung auch wirklich nur zusammenlegen muss und nichts wirklich zusammenbauen, knoten etc. Darin habe ich mangeld Material echt nicht die Übung, die ein Grobmotoriker wie ich dringend braucht.



Ich bezweifle sogar das du die zusammenlegen musst, aufgrund der steigenden Corona-Zahlen. Denke hier musst du dann zeigen, was du verwenden würdest. 

Bzgl. dem Knoten, geh mal in den nächsten Angelladen und frag ob sie für einen kleinen Obulus Schnurreste da haben. Dann einfach an einem Schlüsselring die Knoten bisschen üben. So hab ich es gemacht. 




Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bundesländern scheint der Angelschein Erwerb ja fast so schwer zu sein wie das grüne Abitur.... (Jagdschein) In SH besucht man Freitag und Samstag nen Kurs, die Woche drauf ist Prüfung. Wenn man kein Deutsch versteht, nicht lesen oder schreiben kann, besteht man trotzdem.



Also schwierig ist da tatsächlich gar nichts gewesen (letzte Woche erst Prüfung gehabt), ich bin aber trotzallem für eine Änderung des Fischereischeins. 
Hier sollte tatsächlich viel mehr der praktische Teil mit in den Vordergrund rutschen - in dem Fall, würde ich jede Präsenzstunde (die hier in Rheinland-Pfalz Pflicht sind) sogar nachvollziehen können. 
Auch den _waidgerechten _Aufbau der Rute - je nach Fischart - halte ich für essentiell wichtig. Nicht jeder hat Verwandschaft/Freunde/Bekannte, die einen an das Angeln ran führen.

Es gibt tatsächlich einige Dinge die man dort verbessern könnte, um gerade das Thema _Umgang mit dem Fisch _und _Umweltschutz _gezielter den zukünftigen Anglern zu vermitteln.


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Oktober 2020)

Was ist denn ein waidgerechter Aufbau der Rute?


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein waidgerechter Aufbau der Rute?


Das z.B. die Schnurstärke zum Zielfisch passt!?

Eine 12er auf Karpfen mag vielleicht für den einen prickelnd wirken, aber wirklich zielführend ist es eher nicht.


----------



## Nelearts (17. Oktober 2020)

Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich einige Dinge die man dort verbessern könnte, um gerade das Thema _Umgang mit dem Fisch _und _Umweltschutz _gezielter den zukünftigen Anglern zu vermitteln.



Ja, könnte mal wirklich gründlich überarbeitet werden (nicht fallengelassen, ich bin ein Befürworter des Scheins).
Von Zeit zu Zeit mache ich die Berliner Prüfung online. 
Man fragt sich, von Wann die Fragen stammen, wenn da Materialien wie Plaste oder Tonkinrohr  auftauchen. Mal sehen, vermutlich hat sich da auch noch irgendwo ein Dederondraht versteckt...


----------



## Thomas. (17. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tari schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es gibt tatsächlich einige Dinge die man dort verbessern könnte, um gerade das Thema _Umgang mit dem Fisch _und _Umweltschutz _gezielter den zukünftigen Anglern zu vermitteln.
> ...



zum Umweltschutz, sollte eigentlich jedem von Kindheit an beigebracht worden sein wie man sich in der Natur verhält.
und alles andere lernt man sowieso erst vernünftig am Wasser von Kollegen oder wenn man anderen über die Schulter schaut und fragen stellt, ist wie früher in der Schule beim Sexualkunde Unterricht, das wichtige und spanende hat man einem nicht gesagt.

PS: zum Schein, in Holland zb. klappt das ganze seit ewig auch ohne wunderbar .


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

Ja, da gibts für und wieder, und beide Seiten haben gewichtige Argumente. Ich wollte da jetzt auch un Himmelswillen keine Diskussion anzetteln, da haben wir viele lange Threads zu, die alle in Tränen geendet sind- war nur ein Nebenstatement meinerseits, und wie gesagt gibts gute und valide Gründe für die gegenteilige Meinung.
Die Zeitläufte werdens zeigen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tari (18. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, könnte mal wirklich gründlich überarbeitet werden (nicht fallengelassen, ich bin ein Befürworter des Scheins).



Ich bin allgemein ein Befürworter von Sachkundenachweisen und finde es erschreckend das diese nicht in mehreren Bereichen _Pflicht _sind. Bestes Beispiel wäre hier für mich zum Beispiel Sachkunde in der Tierhaltung (Hunde, Reptilien, Katzen, etc. pp.) Aber das geht hier jetzt etwas ab vom Thema. 




Minimax schrieb:


> Von Zeit zu Zeit mache ich die Berliner Prüfung online.
> Man fragt sich, von Wann die Fragen stammen, wenn da Materialien wie Plaste oder Tonkinrohr auftauchen.



Hier muss ich tatsächlich sagen, das im Saarland (dort habe ich meine Prüfung abgelegt) am 01.10.2020 die Fragen erweitert und erneuert wurden. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie viele es vorher waren, aber der aktuelle Fragenkatalog umfasst 480 Fragen. 



Thomas. schrieb:


> zum Umweltschutz, sollte eigentlich jedem von Kindheit an beigebracht worden sein wie man sich in der Natur verhält.
> und alles andere lernt man sowieso erst vernünftig am Wasser von Kollegen oder wenn man anderen über die Schulter schaut und fragen stellt, ist wie früher in der Schule beim Sexualkunde Unterricht, das wichtige und spanende hat man einem nicht gesagt.



Natürlich hast du Recht, das Umweltschutz in jede gute Kindererziehung gehört. Man sollte dennoch etwas mehr auf das Thema Umweltschutz um und im Wasser eingehen. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe erst herausgefunden das es tatsächlich mehrere Bekannte im Bekanntenkreis gibt die sich diesem Hobby ebenso hingeben, als ich selbst anfing mich intensiver mit dem Angeln zu beschäftigen und entsprechend auch mehr darüber gesprochen habe. 
Diese haben natürlich berufsbedingt nicht immer so Zeit, wie ich es habe und entsprechend bin ich bisher (seit Erhalt meines Scheins) allein am Wasser gewesen - selbst mit der Spinnrute und einiges an zurückgelegter Strecke, habe ich noch nicht einen einzigen Angler an der Mosel getroffen, bei dem ich mal hätte Fragen stellen können, oder über die Schulter schauen können. 

Deshalb bin ich persönlich dafür, dass gerade für Menschen die überhaupt keinerlei Vorerfahrung mitbringen, die Vorbereitung und die Prüfung zum Schein *viel* *mehr* im praktischen Bereich stattfinden sollte - natürlich auch im theoretischen Bereich. 




Thomas. schrieb:


> PS: zum Schein, in Holland zb. klappt das ganze seit ewig auch ohne wunderbar



Hat natürlich für Menschen, die anglerische Erfahrung, oder angelnde Kumpels haben enorme Vorteile und halte ich durchaus für gut. 
Aber im Umkehrschluss, kann dies durchaus auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (31. Oktober 2020)

Meine Prüfung für den 3.11. ist abgesagt. Das Warten zieht sich also weiter. 
Dabei hatte ich echt darauf gehofft, zum Jahresende noch den einen oder anderen schönen Angeltag mitnehmen zu können. Vorbereitet war ich, bzw. bin ich. Wirklich schade.


----------



## FischFreund84 (2. November 2020)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Kauf gebrauchter Angelruten zum Start? Ich schwimme gerade nicht unbedingt im Geld, will aber keinen Ramsch kaufen. 
Was ich bisher weiß, ist, dass meine erste Rute eine leichte Spinnrute werden soll, mit der Grobmotoriker wie ich den Köder und Bisse vernünftig spüren können. 
Allerdings kann ich zu den künftig befischten Gewässen nicht so viel sagen. Da ist vermutlich wenig bis keine Strömung dabei, aber auch der Rhein.


----------



## Andal (2. November 2020)

Mein Standardtip für den Anfang: Eine Meerforellenrute.

Wenn du die, für diesen Typ kurz, in 270 cm nimmst, hast du eine Rute mit der du einerseits leicht zu führende leichte Kunstköder gut fischen kannst und andererseits auch bei Grund- und Posenmontagen keine Probleme hast. Eine Rute für praktisch alles, die ganz groben Methoden mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mein Standardtip für den Anfang: Eine Meerforellenrute.
> 
> Wenn du die, für diesen Typ kurz, in 270 cm nimmst, hast du eine Rute mit der du einerseits leicht zu führende leichte Kunstköder gut fischen kannst und andererseits auch bei Grund- und Posenmontagen keine Probleme hast. Eine Rute für praktisch alles, die ganz groben Methoden mal ausgenommen.



Eine 270cm Spinnrute, mit einem WG bis etwa bis 50g, ist sicherlich sehr gut und universell für viele Angelarten einsatzbar. Vorausgesetzt natürlich die damit zu beangelnden Gewässer sind nicht all zu speziell, etwa ein großer Strom oder aber See.


----------



## Andal (2. November 2020)

Was will man dem Jungen Helden auch spezielles raten, wenn er selber noch nicht genau weiss, wohin die Reise gehen soll?

Also etwas möglichst allgemeines an Gerät, womit er möglichst breitbandig alles mögliche probieren kann.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2020)

Am besten ist ein Kumpel von mir, der angelt schon immer mit Ruten bis max. 2m Länge, er meint kurze Ruten würden ihm besser gefallen.
Dass man die Länge der Rute nicht primär am persönlichen Gefallen festmachen sollte, sondern je nach Gegebenheit eine lange Rute viel besser geeignet ist, so etwas interessiert ihn nicht. Zwar hat er vor ewigen Zeiten bzw. damals mit mir zusammen den Fischereischein gemacht aber ich würde ihn heute eher als Gelegenheits- bzw. sogar als Plumsangler bezeichnen. Entsprechend "schrottig" ist sein Gerät aber auch.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2020)

Zu den Rutenlängen halte ich mich recht bedeckt, weil da die persönlichen Vorlieben durchaus schwanken können, ohne den fischereilichen "Nährwert" zu beeinflussen. Bei mir war jahrelang die Länge für beinahe alles 12 ft.. Heute ist das auf praktischere 10 ft. geschrumpft, ohne das ich je einen Nachteil entdeckt hätte.


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. November 2020)

Ich weiß natürlich, dass meine Wünsche relativ unkonkret sind und eine Rute, die sowohl am Baggersee, im Kanal als auch im Rhein Fische fängt und dazu noch für einen Ansitz auf Aal / Zander herhalten soll, ein wenig nach eierlegender Wollmilchsau klingt. Daher bin ich für den Allrounder-Tipp, der womöglich nirgendwo perfekt, aber für vieles akzeptabel ist, sehr dankbar. Genau sowas brauche ich für den Beginn.
Da ich vermutlich am Donnerstag die Möglichkeit habe, in den Niederlanden zu angeln, werde ich wohl eher heute als morgen in einen örtlichen Angelladen gehen und da mal nach einer Meerforellenrute fragen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Da ich vermutlich am Donnerstag die Möglichkeit habe, in den Niederlanden zu angeln, werde ich wohl eher heute als morgen in einen örtlichen Angelladen gehen und da mal nach einer Meerforellenrute fragen.



Schaue oder frage nach einer 2,70m langen Spinnrute, mit 15 bis 45 oder 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht, das entspricht in etwa einer Meerforellenrute. Mit so einer Spinnrute kann man schon eine Menge anstellen. Ich benutze meine Rute (Sportex Easy Cast) heute zum Grund- und Posenfischen, habe in den Anfängen damit aber auch viele Hechte & Barsche beim Spinnfischen gefangen. Aal, Zander und Karpfen gehen mit dieser Rute natürlich auch. Diese Spinnrute besitze ich schon seit meiner Jugend und werde sie auch nicht wieder hergeben.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2020)

Damit es nicht so teuer, wie eine Sportex, wird, wirf auch bei der Gelegenheit einen Blick auf die DAM Nanoflexruten. Eigentlich genau das Ideal für den Anfang. 

Und wenn du dann zu deiner "Einstiegsdroge" gekommen bist, mach dir keinen Stress. Es wird nicht besser, wenn du einem Kaufrausch anheim fällst. Investiere das Geld besser in Angelkarten und Angelausflüge, genieße die Zeiten am Wasser.


----------



## Michael.S (3. November 2020)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte und nur eine Rute haben dürfte dann wäre das eine 2 Lbs Karpfenrute , da kann mann außer Welse alles mit fangen , 2 Lbs Ruten findet man nicht oft aber es gibt sie , ich habe auch noch eine , diese zb, wäre etwas  https://www.angel-berger.de/daiwa-ninja-x-carp-karpfenrute-angelrute-steckrute-10ft-2lbs.htm


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. November 2020)

Sooooo
Endlich ist (von einer ganz einfachen Stippe mal abgesehen) die erste Angel in meinem Besitz gelandet!
Eure letzten Beiträge hier habe ich vorher gar nicht mehr gelesen, dennoch euch allen vielen Dank!

Es ist eine Quantum Drive 270 geworden. Also eine 2,70m Spinnrute mit einem WG von 19-76g. Daran ist eine 3000er Spule (auch Quantum) befestigt mit einer geflochtenen Schnur mit 15kg Tragkraft. Das war quasi das vom Verkäufer zusammengestellte Set für Zander, von dem er mich dann letztlich überzeugen konnte. Dazu gabs noch Stahlvorfächer, nen Gummifisch samt 21g Jigkopf und einen Wobbler. 

Am Donnerstag soll das gute Stück an einem Forellenteich in Holland (ja ich weiß, FoPu ist jetzt nicht das geilste) getauft werden. Ich habe mir schon ein paar Fluorocarbonvorfächer mit 10er Haken und eine Packung widerlich stinkenden Forelenteig dazu gekauft. Da mich die FoPus an und für sich weniger reizen (kann da aber jetzt halt bei jemandem mitfahren), habe ich mich damit aber bisher kaum beschäftigt. Spoons sagte man mir, seien zu leicht für die Rute. Aktives Fischen wohl mit Teig, den man in Form knetet. Vielleicht doch nochmal ne Pose / ein Grundblei dazu holen? Für FoPu-Tipps bin ich ebenfalls dankbar, auch wenn das auf keinen Fall mein Standard werden soll.


----------



## el.Lucio (3. November 2020)

15kg tragkraft.? Für mich etwas overdresst. Aber am Anfang lieber etwas zu schwer als zu leicht


----------



## Michael.S (3. November 2020)

Weit werfen mus mann am Forellensee ja nicht da kann mann auch schon mal einen Spoon versuchen zwischendurch  wenn erlaubt , wenn mann aber ernsthaft mit Spoons angeln will mus schon was anderes her eine Ultraleichtrute , ich habe die FTM Highline Area 1,98m 0-4,5gramm die ist extra für Spoons ausgelegt , dazu eine gute Monofile 0,14er Schnur und eine 1000er Rolle damit wirft mann auch die leichten Spoons sehr weit , ansonnsten würde ich Tauwürmer oder Rotwürmer mitnehmen


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. November 2020)

Aber mit Würmern bräuchte ich dann ja wieder eine Pose / ein Grundblei, oder?
Wenn ich mit dem Teig aktiv fische, frage ich mich auch gerade, ob ich nicht mehr davon brauche. Da sind 60g drin und 19g ist ja das Mindestgewicht für die Rute.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. November 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Aber mit Würmern bräuchte ich dann ja wieder eine Pose / ein Grundblei, oder?
> Wenn ich mit dem Teig aktiv fische, frage ich mich auch gerade, ob ich nicht mehr davon brauche. Da sind 60g drin und 19g ist ja das Mindestgewicht für die Rute.


Ich bin jetzt sicherlich kein FoPu Spezi, aber der hier:








						Forellen im Winter
					

Auf YouTube findest du großartige Videos und erstklassige Musik. Außerdem kannst du eigene Inhalte hochladen und mit Freunden oder mit der ganzen Welt teilen.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Andal (3. November 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Aber mit Würmern bräuchte ich dann ja wieder eine Pose / ein Grundblei, oder?
> Wenn ich mit dem Teig aktiv fische, frage ich mich auch gerade, ob ich nicht mehr davon brauche. Da sind 60g drin und 19g ist ja das Mindestgewicht für die Rute.


Na eine Rute wird nicht kaputt gehen, weil man sie zu leicht wirft. Aber so etwas wie einen Sbirulino solltest du dir zu der Puffpampe schon besorgen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (4. November 2020)

Habe jetzt noch ein paar Sbiros und einen kleinen Spoon (inline-spoony) dazugekauft. Muss vermutlich einfach hoffen, dass die Fische nicht in der Teichmitte stehen, sondern irgendwo, wo ich noch hinkomme.
Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal einen sinkenden Sbiro mit aufsteigendem Teig als Grundmontage aus.


----------



## Michael.S (4. November 2020)

Vor den Spoon kann mann auch ein kleines stücken Blei vorschalten , das mache ich so auch mit meinen Mini Wobblern zb. den 38er Tiny Fry


----------



## FischFreund84 (4. November 2020)

Wo genau würde ich denn das Blei dann befestigen? Unmittelbar vor dem Köder einfach?


----------



## FischFreund84 (9. November 2020)

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht vom Forellenteich:

Habe an meine Spinnrute zunächst nen Sbiro gehangen. Der ist jedesmal ordentlich ins Wasser geklatscht, was die meisten Forellen verscheucht haben dürfte. Zudem war der Teich wirklich sehr klein und mit einem langen Vorfach nach wenigen Kurbebewegungen schon abgefischt. 
Irgendwann habe ich dann einen kleinen Spoon von knapp über 2g ohne Sbiro und mit deutlich kürzerem Vorfach gefischt. Anders als man es mir im Angelladen prophezeit hat, konnte ich zumindest den kleinen Teich damit trotzdem easy überwerfen. Insgesamt gab es aber nur einen Biss, den ich nicht verwerten konnte. Vielleicht war die Schnur mit 15kg Tragkraft auch einfach Mist. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass die Spinnrute nicht allzu viel Wasserzeit hatte, da ich für so Montagen und das zwischenzeitliche Entwirren von Verwicklungen, das Befreien meines Köders aus einem Baum etc viel Zeit beansprucht hat.

Mein Kumpel hat mir für den Tag noch eine alte Billig-Rute überlassen. Damit konnte ich mittels Posenmontage tatsächlich drei Forellen verhaften.


----------



## Michael.S (9. November 2020)

Sbirolino ist eigentlich auch nur für weite würfe gedacht , an einem Forellensee reicht eine ganz normale Pose , Tauwurm oder Rotwurm ran und immer in Bewegung halten , wie beim Spinnfischen aber hier eben mit Pose und Würmern , im Sommer sind auch Grashüpfer und Schnaken gut , alles was so um den See herumfleucht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. November 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat mir für den Tag noch eine alte Billig-Rute überlassen. Damit konnte ich mittels Posenmontage tatsächlich drei Forellen verhaften.



Petri zu den Forellen! 
Die ersten eigenen Fische mit der Pose gefangen, so wie es sich gehört. 
Solange dem Fisch der Köder schmeckt, ist ihm das Angelgerät wohl auch egal.


----------



## FischFreund84 (9. November 2020)

Ich habe die Pose, ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht groß bewegt, sondern ganz normal ausgeworfen und mich dann an der Spinnrute versucht. Das war ja aber aus genannten Gründen nichts.

Insgesamt war das schon spaßig am Forellenteich. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, das noch das eine oder andere Mal zu machen. Aber irgendwie fühlen sich die Fische da auch nicht wirklich wie ein riesen Erfolg an.


----------



## FischFreund84 (14. November 2020)

Habe mir jetzt gerade mal so einen Haufen gemischte Gummifische bestellt. So ganz langsam mehrt sich der Kleinkram hier und ich habe Spaß daran, mir bis zum Erhalt meines Scheines nach und nach schonmal eine Grundausrüstung zuzulegen. 

Nun lese ich, dass verschiedene Gummiköder nicht zusammen gelagert werden dürfen und dass sich manche dieser Gummifischboxen besser eignen als andere, da sie unterschiedlich gut mit evtl. verarbeiteten Weichmachern etc klarkommen. 
Welche nutzt ihr denn so? Könnt ihr was empfehlen?
Und woran erkenne ich, welche Gummiköder ich zusammen lagern darf und welche nicht?


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)

Mittlerweile sind alle Köderboxen aus dem Fachhandel weichmacherfest. Sogar das Zeug, das gute Zeug, aus dem Lidl.

Gummiköder sollte man immer möglichst farblich sortiert und abseits von anderen Kunststoffködern lagern. Die Weichmacher können Wobbler angreifen und sie Farben austauschen und mischen. Es gibt aber auch Angler, die bewusst unterschiedliche Farben gemeinsam lagern, um genau das zu erzeugen - neue Farben und Schattierungen.

Wenn dir Gummis zu arg stinken, oder zu siffig sind, kannst du sie auch kurz unter heissem Wasser (vom Hahn) abwaschen. Dann wird es erträglicher, ohne das die Gummis leiden, oder schlechter werden. Gut trocknen und dann in die Box(en).

Ich, ein Schlamper vor dem Herren, was das Angelzeug angeht, habe meine Gummiköder nur nach groben Farben und vor allem nach der Anwendung sortiert. Ich brauche keine Badelatschen beim Barschfischen und in der Hechtbox keine Winzlinge. Dazu die Box mit dem Metall-Stuff und gut isses.

Und zur Not: 2 kleine Twister auf einem größeren Jighaken geben auch einen passablen Hechtnotköder ab.


----------



## Michael.S (14. November 2020)

Gummifische lasse ich lieber im Originalbeutel und die kommen dann in die Meiho Verus 4060  https://www.amazon.de/MEIHO-Versus-VS-4060-spinnerbait-Smoke/dp/B000AR3LLI/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=Meiho+Vs+4060&qid=1605376521&sr=8-1 da passen die kleinen Tüten perfekt hinnein für Große Gummifische nimmt mann aber besser eine andere Box


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)

Einige Sorten Gummifsuche triefen leider dermaßen vor Aromaplörre, dass abspülen oft die einzig wahre Lösung ist.


----------



## FischFreund84 (20. November 2020)

Ich habe meine Gufis jetzt schön in zwei Cormoran-Boxen sortiert. Die Boxen begeistern mich aber nicht wirklich, wirken recht billig verarbeitet. Gut, waren halt auch nicht teuer. Ob die Gufis was taugen, werde ich dann sehen, wenn ich endlich mal richtig ans Wasser kann.


----------



## FischFreund84 (28. November 2020)

Vielleicht kann die Schwarmintelligenz hier mir ja mit Tipps für meine Weihnachtswunchliste weiterhelfen. Ich brauche noch so einiges an Angeleqipment und Mutter so wie Vatta freuen sich über konkrete Wünsche. Da die mit dem Angeln keinerlei Berührungspunkte haben, fällt es denen auch schwer, was vernünftiges rauszusuchen.

Bisher habe ich eine Teleskopstippe von Okuma und eine Quantum 270 Spinnrute (19 bis 76g Wurfgewicht). Dazu die für eher wenig Begeisterung sorgenden Boxen von Cormoran (klein und mittel), eine kleine Auswahl Gufis, einen Wobbler, der bei meiner Spinnrute im Set dabei war und ich habe mir für wenige Euro nen gebrauchten Angelkasten besorgt. Ansonsten habe ich hier inzwischen ein paar Sbiros, leichte Posen, Posenbleie, Wirbel, Flourocarbonvorfach, ein paar Aalglocken, Perlen etc.
Es wird also noch eine ganze Menge benötigt. Aber was am dringensten und wofür lässt es sich gute Kaufanweisungen, also Tipps, worauf zu achten ist, geben? (Eine leichtere Rute, die ich auf jeden Fall noch haben will, sei mal außen vor gelassen.)

Fischknüppel?
Angelmesser?
Entschupper?
Rutentasche?
Elektronische Bissanzeiger?
Kleine Wobbler-Sammlung?
Abhakmatte?
Kescher?

Oder hat jemand sonst einen Tipp?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. November 2020)

Loesezange, da du mit Gummifische oder Wobbler angelst nicht zu kurz, wenn sie einen Drahtschneider hat, umso besser, ansonsten einen Seitenschneider. 
Hakenloeser wäre auch nötig 
Klappstuhl je nach Angelart


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. November 2020)

Also ich bin gerne für noch mehr Tipps offen.
Vor allem würde mich interessieren, worauf ihr bei den Rutentaschen achtet. Ne Angel lose mitzuschleppen ist schon sehr unschön, zumal ich oft mit Öffentlichen (zumindest ein Stück, da meine angelnden Freunde nicht bei mir in Wuppertal wohnen) unterwegs bin.
Tipps für eine vernünftige Kühlbox, in der ich auch an guten Tagen meinen Fang ordentlich über längere Zeit aufbewahren und transportieren kann, wären auch super.


----------



## Forelle74 (29. November 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerne für noch mehr Tipps offen.
> Vor allem würde mich interessieren, worauf ihr bei den Rutentaschen achtet. Ne Angel lose mitzuschleppen ist schon sehr unschön, zumal ich oft mit Öffentlichen (zumindest ein Stück, da meine angelnden Freunde nicht bei mir in Wuppertal wohnen) unterwegs bin.
> Tipps für eine vernünftige Kühlbox, in der ich auch an guten Tagen meinen Fang ordentlich über längere Zeit aufbewahren und transportieren kann, wären auch super.


Hallo
Als Kühlung nehme ich schon jahrelang ne ordentliche Kühltasche.
Ist mir lieber und vor allem leichter.
Mit nem großen Kühlakku und 2 kleinen hält alles locker 8-10h Kühl.
Auch bei 30°.
Vor allem nimmt man eh immer viel zu viel mit .
Da ist so ne Tasche angenehmer als die sperrige Box.

Bissanzeiger gibts ja ewig viel Modelle.
Da würd ich eher gleich ein besseres Set nehmen.
Vor allem Waserdicht.
Sonst kauft man öfter welche.
Ich geb dir einfach mal einen Tip :






						Prologic -BAT+ Bite Alarm Set | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP
					

Prologic -BAT+ Bite Alarm Set jetzt günstig online kaufen ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ Dein zuverlässiger Angelzubehör-Händler seit mehr als 20 Jahren! | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP




					www.mur-tackle-shop.de
				



Ist auch n nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk   .

Stahlvorfächer nicht vergessen.

Willst du nur Spinnfischen oder auch Ansitz?


----------



## FischFreund84 (30. November 2020)

Auch Ansitz. Ich darf ja noch immer nicht ans Wasser und bin momentan jeden zweiten Tag auf was anderes heiß. Aber dass ich auch ansitzen werde, steht fest.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2020)

Bei den Rutentaschen, würde ich drauf achten, das du die Ruten in separate Fächer legen kannst. Also nicht alle in ein großes Fach. Hilft kratzer zu vermeiden und schützt zudem die Ruten.


----------



## FischFreund84 (6. Dezember 2020)

Wie tragisch ist es denn, wenn die Tasche länger ist als die Ruten, bzw deren Transportmaß? Meine Spinnrute hat eine Länge von 2,70 und besteht aus zwei Teilen. Allerdings kann es ja sein, dass eine der nächsten Ruten länger wird, so dass ich lieber zu einer eher etwas größeren Rutentasche tendieren würde.


----------



## Pescador (6. Dezember 2020)

Ein brauchbares Zubehör ist eine (gebogene) Telefonzange. Ein Multitool sozusagen:
Hakenlöser, Hakengeradebieger, Fischbetäuber, Seitenschneider für Stahlvorfächer ...


----------



## FischFreund84 (18. Februar 2021)

Ich melde mich hier auch nochmal. Es zieht mich nach wie vor ans Wasser. Momentan ist der Wunsch wieder besonders groß. Leider wurde mein Termin zur Fischerprüfung im November ja kurzfristig abgesagt. Nun lässt die Stadt Wuppertal verlauten, dass es auch im März keine Termine geben wird. Es ist mir wohl einfach nicht vergönnt. Ich gucke schon immer wieder mal, wie es in den umliegenden Städten aussieht (Ich habe mir ja auch schon zweimal umsonst eine Ausnahmegenehmigung geholt, bis ich die hatte aber keinen Platz mehr am jeweiligen Prüfungsort bekommen.), aber bisher habe ich kein Glück. Dabei hätte ich den Schein so gerne in der Tasche, wenn es wieder wärmer wird.

Zwei Kochbücher für Angler haben inzwischen den Weg in meine Küche gefunden. Vor lauter Ungeduld mussten dann gestern erstmal gekaufte Fische herhalten. Naja. Irgendwann mache ich euch Konkurrenz am Wasser!


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Februar 2021)

Schade, das das mit dem Lehrgang und der Prüfung bei dir wegen der Pandemie so ein Problem darstellt! 

Ja, wenn du erstmal Fische kaufst, bekommst du schon mal ein bißchen Praxis mit evtl. Filetieren und einer leckeren Zubereitung nach Rezepten. 
Vielleicht gibt es in deiner Nähe Gewässer, wo du keinen Angelschein brauchst, möglicherweise private oder kommerzielle Angelteiche. 
Da geht evtl. etwas, einfach mal Googeln....


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Februar 2021)

Du muß schauen wie du die Tasche transportieren möchtest doch 1.50m sollten reichen wenn du deine Ruten für den Ansitz kaufst  nehme sie mindestens 4m und bis 120g Wurfgewicht damit deckt du alle Gewässer  in deiner Umgebung  ab.Schau dich bei Hechtstöcken um liegen gut und sind oft in der Spitze sehr sensibel. Ich selbst habe sie von Daiwa liegen  bei Gerlinger 70 Euro und dazu 5000taus.Rollen.Dein Kleinheit da würde ich mal bei Joom Aliexpress oder Wish umschauen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (19. Februar 2021)

[Sorry, Doppelpost. Hier ist mir ein bisschen was durcheinander geraten. Kann gelöscht werden.]


----------



## FischFreund84 (19. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Schade, das das mit dem Lehrgang und der Prüfung bei dir wegen der Pandemie so ein Problem darstellt!
> 
> Ja, wenn du erstmal Fische kaufst, bekommst du schon mal ein bißchen Praxis mit evtl. Filetieren und einer leckeren Zubereitung nach Rezepten.
> Vielleicht gibt es in deiner Nähe Gewässer, wo du keinen Angelschein brauchst, möglicherweise private oder kommerzielle Angelteiche.
> Da geht evtl. etwas, einfach mal Googeln....



Einen Praxislehrgang brauche ich hier in NRW ja nichtmal. Ich habe den Online-Kurs bei Fishing King gemacht. Das Zertifikat dort habe ich auch schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten. Der Prüfungstermin im November wurde ja auch sehr kurzfristig abgesagt. Da war ich fertig vorbereitet.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, darf ich hier an NRW leider auch im Forellenpuff keine Köder zu Wasser lassen.

Habe übrigens nochmal gemerkt, dass ich das Filetieren defintiv noch üben muss. Ich habe zwar schon ein anständiges Messer dafür hier und auch den einen oder anderen Fisch zerlegt, aber da ist noch Luft nach oben. Aber das wird sicher mit der Zeit. Außerdem habe ich den Verschnitt stets eingefroren, so dass ich damit noch einen ordentlichen Fond ansetzen kann.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht kannst du im nächsten Urlaub angeln, evtl. in Nord- oder Ostsee, im Mittelmeer wäre auch gut. 
Bei uns im fränkischen Seenland ist es so, das Angelscheine für bestimmte Gewässer nur an Feriengäste mit Unterkunftsnachweis ausgegeben werden. 
Allerdings steht in meiner Information nicht, das ein staatlicher Fischereischein vorgeschrieben ist... 
Ich habe meine ersten und erfolgreichen Angelerfahrungen im Mittelmeer gemacht, wo ich allerdings nur auf Grund geangelt habe.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Februar 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> [Sorry, Doppelpost. Hier ist mir ein bisschen was durcheinander geraten. Kann gelöscht werden.]


Ich habe dir eine Pn geschickt. Wegen Online Kurs


----------



## Mikesch (21. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings steht in meiner Information nicht, das ein staatlicher Fischereischein vorgeschrieben ist...
> ...


Du kannst in Bayern nicht mal in einer Pfütze ohne Fischereischein angeln.


----------



## FischFreund84 (25. Februar 2021)

So. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Ausnahmegenehmigung (meine dritte jetzt) gekauft und werde mich damit in Siegburg zur Prüfung anmelden. Muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass ich die Genehmigung schnell kriege, dort noch Plätze frei sind und es dann ein Termin wird, den ich zeitlich wahrnehmen kann. 
Ich arbeite an einer Schule und kann mir da keinen Urlaub nehmen.

Aber wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich irgendwann im Mai endlich die Prüfung ablegen.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Februar 2021)

Drück dir die Daumen!

Bin echt froh meine Prüfung im Dezember 2019 gemacht und den Schein im Februar 2020 geholt zu haben...


----------



## FischFreund84 (25. Februar 2021)

Von der Prüfung bis zum Schein geht es dann hoffentlich schnell.^^


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. Mai 2021)

Sooo. Vom 17.-28. diesen Monats finden ja die Prüfungen im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis statt.
In den letztn Wochen habe ich immer wieder auf deren Internetseite geschaut, weil ich Angst hatte, dass auch diese Prüfung abgesagt wird. Wird sie erfreulicherweise nicht. 14 Tage vorher sollen die Einladungen verschickt werden. Bin also in den letzten Tagen jeden Tag voller Vorfreude an den Briefkasten und gestern war der heiß ersehnte Brief dann endlich da!

Ich holte schon während des Öffnens meine Kamera raus, um vor lauter Freude meinem Schwager in Bayern sofort ein Foto meiner Prfüfungseniladung zu schicken -- und fotografierte leider eine Absage. Aufgrund der zur Zeit geringeren Kapazitäten konnte meine Anfrage leider nicht berücksichtigt werden. Ich könnte wirklich ausflippen.

Ich hatte am 25. Februar mit der Behörde dort telefoniert, um sicherzustellen, dass auch Auswärtige zur Prüfung zugelassen werden. Immerhin hatte ich zuvor bereits zweimal vergeblich eine Aunahmegenehmigung gekauft. Noch am gleichen Tag habe ich das Geld überwiesen und alles weggeschickt. Ich sollte also eigentlich zu den frühen Anmeldungen zählen.

Seit inzwischen über einem Jahr bettle ich geradezu darum, irgendwo diese dämliche Prüfung ablegen zu dürfen. Es ist mir einfach nicht vergönnt. Langsam verzweifle ich.

Der Plan steht natürlich nach wie vor.


----------



## FischFreund84 (13. Mai 2021)

Nachdem es zuerst hieß, die Prüfung hier in Wuppertal sei bereits ausgebucht, hat nun dort jemand abgesagt und wenn meine Pechststrähne nicht weiter anhält, werde ich Ende August geprüft. Dann bekomme ich dieses Jahr wenigstens noch ein paar warme Tage am Wasser mit.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Dann bekomme ich dieses Jahr wenigstens noch ein paar warme Tage am Wasser mit.



spielt nur ne Rolle auf was du angeln möchtest.


meine wahren Traumstunden hatte ich letztes Jahr bei eisiger Kälte


----------



## FischFreund84 (6. August 2021)

Da bin ich mal wieder. Diesmal sieht es ganz gut aus. Am 24.08. werde ich wohl endlich in Wuppertal meine Prüfung ablegen können. (Muss nur noch mit einer Kollegin den Dienst tauschen.)
Nach bestandener Prüfung, so heißt es auf der Internetseite der Stadt, kann ich als Wuppertaler direkt den Fischereischein "beantragen".

Nun ist der Plan, direkt am darauf folgenden Wochenende mit meiner Freundin auf einen Campinglatz an der Bevertalsperre zu fahren und dort auch zu angeln.
Klappt das bis dahin? Oder gibt es sonst so etwas wie einen "vorläufigen Ausweis"?

P.S.: Sobald ich es dann endlich darf, werde ich mich hier hoffentlich schnell mit ersten Fangbildern für eure Tipps und Hilfen erkenntlich zeigen!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. August 2021)

FischFreund84 Besorg dir jetzt schonmal beim Amt den passenden Termin, denn wenn die so ne lange Wartezeit haben wie in manch anderen Bundesländern, kann es schon zu spät sein.


----------



## FischFreund84 (7. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> FischFreund84 Besorg dir jetzt schonmal beim Amt den passenden Termin, denn wenn die so ne lange Wartezeit haben wie in manch anderen Bundesländern, kann es schon zu spät sein.



Danke für den Tipp, aber auf der Seite heißt es ja, dass ich als Wuppertaler den Schein dort direkt im Anschluss beantragen kann. Nur Auswärtige halt nicht. Schneller dürfte das nicht gehen.

Ich wüsste halt gerne, ob ich am folgenden Wochenende dann schon angeln darf. Ob es also sowas wie einen vorläufigen Schein gibt oder so. Oder ob so ein Schein nach Antrag binnen zwei, drei Tagen ausgestellt ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber auf der Seite heißt es ja, dass ich als Wuppertaler den Schein dort direkt im Anschluss beantragen kann. Nur Auswärtige halt nicht. Schneller dürfte das nicht gehen.
> 
> Ich wüsste halt gerne, ob ich am folgenden Wochenende dann schon angeln darf. Ob es also sowas wie einen vorläufigen Schein gibt oder so. Oder ob so ein Schein nach Antrag binnen zwei, drei Tagen ausgestellt ist.


Hallo,

dass Du den Schein unmittelbar nach bestandener Prüfung beantragen kannst, ist schon klar. Nur wir haben Corona-Zeiten und da braucht man meist einen Termin, damit man zum Bürgeramt kann. Dies meinte Brandungsbrecher. Ich brauchte im letzten Jahr einen neuen Pass, einen Termin zur Beantragung desselben bekam ich sechs Wochen nach meiner Anfrage und abermals sechs Wochen dann, damit ich den abholen konnte .
Ich hoffe für Dich, das das beim Angelschein  für ich schneller geht. Aber ruf mal schon bei der ausstellenden Stelle an und erkundige Dich.

Viel Glück
Lajos


----------



## FischFreund84 (7. August 2021)

Also ich mag mich gerade begriffsstutzig anstellen, aber ich zitiere hier nun doch mal, was auf der Seite der Stadt Wuppertal steht:

_"Wir bieten für die Wuppertaler BürgerInnen den Service an, nach bestandener Fischerprüfung direkt den Fischereischein zu beantragen."_

Das klingt für mich, als bräuchte ich nicht extra einen Termin im Bürgerbüro machen. Ist halt die Frage, ob die da wirklich nur einen Antrag annehmen, oder direkt den Schein ausstellen. Bei Freunden von mir ist das nur so ein "Heftchen", wo handschriftlich was eingetragen wurde. Kein Dokument, was erst irgendwo groß in Druck gegeben werden muss. Zumindest einer schrieb mir gerade, dass er das Ding damals direkt mitnehmen konnte. Und schon hab ich wiedr Hoffnung, dass ich dann doch schon direkt ab dem 24. offizieller Fischereischeininhaber bin.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2021)

Hallo FischFreund84 ,

wie schon gesagt (geschrieben) das was auf der Seite der Stadt Wuppertal steht ist eine Sache, eine andere ist, wie es mit den Corona-Vorschriften dort abläuft.
Bei uns in Bayern verlangt die Behörde ja bei der Erstausstellung des Fischereischeins sogar ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis (muss bei euch nicht so sein, bei uns geht es immer etwas schärfer zu  ).
Groß in Druck muss da, auch bei uns, nichts gegeben werden. Da kommen die entsprechenden Daten rein, ein Passbild und das Dienstsiegel drauf, dann unterschreibt man und das wars, zumindest früher. Wie es heute genau ist weiss ich nicht, da ich seit 2005 den Schein auf Lebenszeit habe (gibts in Bayern) und die mich da eh nicht mehr sehen.

Viel Glück, erstmal beim Schein und dann beim Angeln

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (8. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ....
> Groß in Druck muss da, auch bei uns, nichts gegeben werden. Da kommen die entsprechenden Daten rein, ein Passbild und das Dienstsiegel drauf, dann unterschreibt man und das wars, zumindest früher. ...


Ich musste noch einen Batzen Kohle abdrücken bevor mir der Schein ausgehändigt wurde. 

FischFreund84 ,
ruf' doch beim Amt an und erkundige dich!
Dann wirst du eine verlässliche Aussage bekommen, und immer schön freundlich bleiben dabei ansonsten bekommst du einen evtl. nötigen Termin in ferner Zukunft.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ich musste noch einen Batzen Kohle abdrücken bevor mir der Schein ausgehändigt wurde.


Hallo, 

ist klar, kommt auch auf die Dauer der Gültigkeit an. Den auf Lebenszeit und dann mit so zwanzig Lenzen kostet schon ein paar Hunderter.
Ich war damals 58, als ich den auf Lebenszeit nahm, kostete 99 Euro, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## FischFreund84 (9. August 2021)

Soweit ich weiß, wird der für ein Jahr oder für fünf Jahre ausgestellt. Dass das nochmal ein paar Euronen kostet, weiß ich. Würde ihn dann direkt für fünf austellen lassen. Habe bei der Behörde heute leider niemanden erreicht.
Allerdings sehe ich in den Fishing-King Gruppen bei Facebook viele, die davon schreiben, gerade den Schein gemacht zu haben (in verschiedenen Städten)und direkt den Wisch vor die Kamera halten.

Und natürlich bin ich übertrieben freundlich beim Amt. Nur deshlab bin ich überhaupt noch zur Prüfung zugelassen worden, bzw dann halt von denen kontaktiert worden, nachdem jemand abgesagt hat. Eigentlich wollten die das nicht machen. (Ich hatte mich da, leider zu spät, gemeldet, direkt nachdem meine Prüfung in Siegburg wieder abgesagt worden war.)

Bin zur Zeit jedenfalls wieder richtig heiß aufs Angeln und ganz guter Dinge, dass ich diesmal am 24. dann wirklich endlich meine Prüfung ablegen kann. Hat ja dann auch lang genug gedauert. Und zwei Absagen kurz vor dem jeweiligen Termin reichen ja auch^^


----------



## FischFreund84 (24. August 2021)

Sooooo!!!! Ich bin endlich Mitglied im Club. Seit heute habe ich endlich den Fischereischein in der Tasche!

Wenn alles klar geht, werde ich kommendes Wochenende meinen ersten Angelausflug machen. Ziel ist die Bevertalsperre.
Meine erste Rute ist ja etwas grobschlächtiger geworden, als ursprünglich geplant. Ein Freund empfahl mir, zwischen die Schnur mit 15kg Tragkraft und das Stahlvorfach noch etwas Flourocaron zwischenzuschalten, damit im vermutlich klaren Talsperrenwasser nicht zu viele Fische verschreckt werden.
Zunächst hatte ich überlgt, direkt noch eine leichtere Rute zu kaufen. Das ist gerade leider finanziell ungünstig und da warte ich lieber noch, damit es nicht irgendwas Halbgares wird.

Ich kann aber doch vermutlich auch die Schnur von der Rolle runternehmen und ne etwas dünnere aufspulen lassen, oder?
Die Rute ist 2,70 (Quantum Drive), WG 19-76g. Spekuliere auf Hecht / Barsch, auch wenn man vermutlich kaum perfekt auf beides zugleich eingestellt sein kann.
Welche Schnurstärke würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Snâsh (25. August 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Sooooo!!!! Ich bin endlich Mitglied im Club. Seit heute habe ich endlich den Fischereischein in der Tasche!
> 
> Wenn alles klar geht, werde ich kommendes Wochenende meinen ersten Angelausflug machen. Ziel ist die Bevertalsperre.
> Meine erste Rute ist ja etwas grobschlächtiger geworden, als ursprünglich geplant. Ein Freund empfahl mir, zwischen die Schnur mit 15kg Tragkraft und das Stahlvorfach noch etwas Flourocaron zwischenzuschalten, damit im vermutlich klaren Talsperrenwasser nicht zu viele Fische verschreckt werden.
> ...


Hi,

ich finde eine zwischengeschaltete Fluoro Schnur überflüssig. Ich würde das Equipment auf Hecht auslegen damit du keine Abrisse riskierst. Einen Barsch kann man damit allemal fangen, macht halt aber keinen Spaß im Drill. 
Also Schnur auf Hecht fische ich meist 0,20er Geflecht. Realdurchmesser vermutlich eh etwas höher. Kann noch viel dicker werden wenn ich hart am Hindernis Fische aber das sind wieder Spezialfälle.
Die Kleinteile machen viel aus, bitte spare nicht an No-Knots, Wirbeln oder Haken/Sprengringen.
Teilweise ist es an manchen Gewässern nicht einfach einen Fisch zu haken und diesen durch schlechtes Material im Cent-Bereich zu verlieren ist für dich und auch das Tier sehr ärgerlich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## FischFreund84 (25. August 2021)

Vielen Dank!

Weiterhin bin ich für jeden Tipp für erste Angeln auf eigene Faust dankbar.
Vielleicht kennt ja sogar jemand die Bevertalsperre aus eigener Erfahrung?

Natürlich habe ich schon ein wenig im Netz gelesen und mir ein paar Videos zum Angeln in Talsperren angeschaut. Habe aber keine Ahnung, wie genau da zur Zeit die Bedingungen sind und natürlich null Erfahrung, um Vergleiche zu ziehen.

Nach dem Wochenende werde ich dann hoffentlich im Fangthread posten.


----------



## Snâsh (26. August 2021)

Hi,
Talsperren als Anfänger können halt auch extrem eklig werden. Gerade wenns vom Ufer und ohne lokale Erfahrung losgeht kann man meist auf Zufallsfänge hoffen, außer man kann Strukturen beangeln die offensichtlich sind. Kraut/Seerosen, Stege, Brücken und Ähnliches. Die große Wasserfläche ist meist eine große Herausforderung.


----------



## FischFreund84 (26. August 2021)

Was ich mir jetzt schonmal gemerkt habe sind Sachen wie Köderwahl, entlang an Krautfeldern, bei Sonne eher im Schatten und gegen den Wind fischen. 
Ich denke, ich werde, wie von dir empfohlen, einfach voll auf Hecht setzen. (Meine Schnur ist laut diversen Angelvideos aber wohl selbst dafür eigentlich zu dick.)
Wenn es darum geht, erstmal was zu fangen, würden sich ja vermutlich das Fischen auf Barsch erstmal besser anbieten. Aber die Rute passt wohl besser zum Hecht und ich setze auf Barsch als Beifang.

Wie groß sind denn die natürlichen Beutefische um diese Jahreszeit? Und kann jemand sagen, wie warm in etwa das Wasser derzeit ist? Ich habe da einfach noch null Erfahrungs- oder Vergleichswerte. 
Macht es Sinn, bei gutem Wetter (warm) tagsüber etwas kleinere Köder zu fischen, da da eher auch mal ein Barsch einsteigt und morgens / Abends die größeren auszupacken, weil die Hechte da aktiver sind?

Ich werde zu Beginn wohl auf Köder setzen, die leicht zu führen sind, da ich ein ziemlicher Grobmotoriker bin und die meiste Zeit vermutlich nur erahnen kann, was das Ding unter Wasser gerade anstellt.

Bin aber auf jeden Fall schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


Ach ja. Wenns schon ist werde ich evtl auch mal Ruten auf Ansitz rauslegen und es mir mit meiner Freundin irgendwo am Ufer bequem machen. Macht es Sinn, da einfach mal auf Gut Glück Wurm auf Grund rauszuhauen? Um einen speziellen Zielfisch geht es mir da gar nicht mal so. Das gezielte Fischen in bestimmten Wassertiefen mit Pose stelle ich mir nur ein wenig komplizierter vor als eine Grundmontage. Das würde ich dann mal angehen, wenn ich mit erfahrener Begleitung unterwegs bin.


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. August 2021)

Wollte hier nur nochmal kurz Danke sagen an alle, die mit Tipps zur Seite standen. 
Damit dürfte der Thread hier durch sein. Er findet sein Ende im Raubfisch-Fangthread, wo ich einen kurzen Bericht über meinen ersten Angeltag samt Beutefoto eingestellt habe. Weitere werden sicherlich folgen!


----------

